# I got a "Big in!"



## Rick Acker

Just pulled her out Sunday while I was fishing for Smallmouth in South Dakota! 21 & 1/2 inch Largemouth Bass. I would guess a couple pounds short of a state record. Let her go for somebody else to catch. Biggest of my life. Didn't weigh it, but it was a fatty! Put up a big fight! Going to order a replica soon!


----------



## bigblackfoot

God i love those fish. Nice work Rick!!


----------



## goldhunter

Hey Rick!!!how expensive is it to get a replica? i caught this bass night fishing a couple of years ago and never got a good weight estimate...anybody have a guess?


----------



## Rick Acker

Wow, bigger than mine for sure...23, 24 inches??? I can get you an estimate for a replica. Call me 701-741-8687. Congrats!


----------



## spentwings

Congrats Rick and a big :thumb: for releasing your biggest to date!


----------



## Sam I am

Beautiful fish, fellas! Rick I'd guess yours at all of six and probably high seven. The second one...no clue! What a tank! At least 8? I'd be interested in knowing the replica cost. I let my personal best go this last week without a goof pic...only 19 inches but it looked like it had swallowed a football! FAT! I'd never seen a bass that deep and that fat before...at least 6 and I think it was pushing the 7 lb mark. I have a cousin who's a die hard walleye's only fisherman. In his words: "I don't chase that green crap!" He's missin' out. Bassin is a lot of fun!


----------

